# 45 Colt and 45 ACP Bullets the Same?



## Ruger71

I know that the 250 grain LFN I use in my 45 Colt probably wouldn't work in a 45 ACP, but what about using bullet styles and weights common to the 45 ACP in the 45 Colt? Just curious if the bullets were interchangeable. I am wanting a smaller pistol to carry with me in the car and CCW in the future without having to add another caliber to my reloading stuff. Other than brass that would consolidate my componets. If they are interchangeable, is the 45 ACP similar in recoil to the 45 Colt? I shoot 900 fps+ 250 grain loads, no cowboy loads. Thanks.


----------



## gmaske

Check listed bullet diameters. Me thinks the 45 Colt is a point or so larger. Recoil is subjective and the back straps are shaped diffrent. A single action or double action revolver will tend to want to roll up in your hand if you ain't gripping it stout enough. The 45ACP 1911 can't do that. I would think with factory loads they would have about the same type of energy but the 45 long Colt can be loaded pretty hot in a strong gun. Very near magnum territory.


----------



## dondavis3

Nope - entirely different bullets.

:smt1099


----------



## TOF

They both use .452 Dia. lead bullets. I believe some of the 230 grain and below should be usable in either. You will just have to search out load data for the style and weights in question. Nose configuration will be most critical in Auto's so I would try Auto configurations in the 45 Long Colt.

Some casters may use different alloys for one vs. the other based on expected velocity.

Take a look where I get my lead bullets: missouribullet.com

tumbleweed


----------



## GySgt1811

*Sorta*

Ruger71, I have used 230 gr. LRN cast bullets - .452" and originally cast for a .45 ACP - in a .45 Long Colt Ruger Blackhawk. I'll keep the load to myself, but I loaded them to a reduced power as listed in my Speer manual for a 230 gr. .45LC bullet. They were fine plinking loads, as accurate as I could use, and with reduced recoil and a fairly lowered overall expense. (What a convoluted sentence! Don't tell my wife, the English major.) However, the shape and weight of a .250 gr. LFN to be used in a .45 ACP is another story. There was no info in the reloading manuals and I had no desire to risk turning my 1911 into a hand grenade or beating the crap out of the slide and frame with a higher recoil impulse. Hope this helps a bit. BTW, please keep in mind that the manuals will often list .45 LC loads separately between Ruger Blackhawk revolvers and Colt/Colt clone models. I have only gone this route with a Blackhawk.

Semper Fi.

Gunny


----------

